
Mojolicious Web Framework in Perl - fogus
http://mojolicious.org/
======
mike-cardwell
I was going to start learning and using Catalyst soon. Why should I learn
Mojolicious instead? Why shouldn't I?

~~~
adrianhoward
Catalyst == larger community + more documentation + lots of useful modules out
there. The downside is that it takes a heck of a lot of effort to get up to
speed and I personally find that it can get in the way a little for smaller
projects.

Frameworks like Mojolicious, Jifty (<http://jifty.org/>) and Dancer
(<http://perldancer.org>) are much quicker to get up to speed on, but suffer
slightly from having a smaller community of users and developers.

I've been playing with non-Catalyst frameworks a bit recently as I've been
pondering a little bit of product development on an in-house project.

Of the non-Catalyst Perl web frameworks Dancer is my favourite
<http://perldancer.org/>. For my money it's a neater package than Mojolicious,
which takes the no-dependency thing a little bit too far for me. Dancer's non-
OO DSL declarative style seems to work quite well (it's very heavily inspired
by Ruby's Sinatra).

I'm going to give Dancer / Plack a whirl as the basis for a non-trivial app
soon. I think it'll work quite well from my experiences so far.

(BTW - if you've not started playing with Plack in Perl - do so. Veeeeery
nice.)

As to what you should learn - who knows :-) If it were me I'd spend at least a
few hours playing with Dancer/Mojolicious/Jifty first - since any of them will
have you up and running with a demo in a few minutes. Catalyst will take more
work.

~~~
thomas11
Another vote for Dancer from me. You can start with a tiny one-file script and
then slowly use sessions, templates, Plack middleware etc. as you need it.
It's very elegant.

~~~
kraih
There is nothing Dancer does that Mojolicious can't do better, and then some.

~~~
olaf
What about documentation? A few months ago, I was interested in Mojolicious,
but it seemed to me, that the docs were hidden and incomplete, I completely
lost my interest for that reason alone.

~~~
kraih
They have improved significantly and are still improving, just take a look at
the included Mojolicious::Lite tutorial and the Mojolicious::Guides.

------
vti
Mojolicious is on the edge of technology with async behavior and WebSockets.

